# Virtual Glock



## Centermass (Feb 22, 2008)

Self explanatory.

Link

Click on the diagram and mouse over any of the 34 items for the cutaway view. 

Sig lovers can line up now and start throwing stones.......


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 22, 2008)

Im a Sig owner but I am taking a Glock Armor course in April.... ant that is just damn COOL!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I took a LE Firearms instructor course back in 2004, the instructor of the course used something like this. He told me where to get it, but I lost my notes. The one he used was a 92FS…


Cool training aid, I just wish I could figure how to put it in a power point slide! :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't stand Glocks!

Funny enough though, I compete with a Glock 34 in stock service pistol. Imagine that ??


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I can't stand Glocks!



Why?? :confused:


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 23, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Why?? :confused:



Can't really answer that specifically, but something about Glock has alway's struck me as just a poor design.  Their reliable, not all that damn accurate, but I've never bought into the "trigger safety" as being anything else than poor forethought on the reality of "safety" :uhh:

I can use a 1911 just as good as any Glock, and I don't have a problem disengaging the safety before presentation to the target while indexed.  

The 34 is a great comp gun, but I just like my SIG, or H&K for real carry. 

It's just my personal adaptation to a specific pistol.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 23, 2008)

That is a cool basic site....


Hi, my name is Steve, and I hate Glocks too.....







I can shoot them, but I just do not prefer them.  just my .02


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi my name is Joe, and I can shoot anything. But I love GLOCK


----------



## Invictus (Feb 26, 2008)

Larger version can be found here: http://www.sniperworld.com/flash/version16_tgs.swf


----------



## rangerpsych (Feb 26, 2008)

I carry a glock for work, and it's a piece of shit weapon system... well maintained polished turd.

H&K for the win. Outshoots glock, and in every movie if you use a glock you die anyway... the HK operators always survive.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 27, 2008)

I do not like glock, can't yet afford the HK or a Sig.  damnit.


----------



## rangerpsych (Feb 27, 2008)

i don't understand how you can not afford a hk if you can afford a glock. Save up 3 more days and bam you have fine craftsmanship and construction of a lead thrower... I mean, they even LOOK sturdier.

If I can look at the side of my service pistol WHILE ITS ASSEMBLED and see the bullets that are inside it, that pistol's a piece of shit.

I can understand why glocks had kaboom issues in the past, they rely on faith more than construction...







and before you bitch me out, the compact is actually unloaded and the slide's locked... so the safety don't matter since you can't load it anyway.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 27, 2008)

uh, bro..... can't afford the Glock either.....  so, uh.... yeah.  just sayin.  :)


----------

